# Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Swap Meet & Show



## dave the wave (May 3, 2017)

28th. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET

SUNDAY JUNE 10, 2018

PENN CYCLE - BLOOMINGTON

Valley West Shopping Center
3916 West Old Shakopee Road
Bloomington, Minnesota

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's 27th. annual show and swap meet will be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington on Sunday June 10, 2018. Address is Valley West Shopping Center, 3916 West Old Shakopee Road. This promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. You could win the "Best of Show". Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room so no advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.

HOURS:
Vendor Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 2 pm
Admission FREE!! Swap Space $15 Bike Corral $2

MORE INFORMATION:

Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook or call: Gary 612-202-2900


----------



## Goldenindian (May 3, 2017)

Thanks Dave, I am gonna try and make again this year. Great swap, great people.


----------



## dave the wave (May 29, 2018)

here ya go make plans today.


----------

